

Rock found in backyard came from space station - mdturnerphys
http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013/06/14/rock-found-in-amesbury-backyard-came-from-space-station/

======
Luc
This article mentions that the NASA engineer determined it to be ballast from
MIR or a Progress resupply ship: [http://english.ruvr.ru/news/2013_06_14/US-
Man-Finds-Russian-...](http://english.ruvr.ru/news/2013_06_14/US-Man-Finds-
Russian-Space-Junk-in-Massachusetts-8390/)

That's interesting! I didn't know spacecraft used ballast - I guess to tune
the centre of gravity.

~~~
mdturnerphys
Nice find. I was disappointed that the article I posted and another I found
didn't say what the object actually was.

------
TeMPOraL
God-dammit, why couldn't they put a _photo_ of the rock in the article? Maybe
even instead of that video, which is mostly useless.

~~~
mdturnerphys
[http://d6673sr63mbv7.cloudfront.net/archive/x1912985327/g000...](http://d6673sr63mbv7.cloudfront.net/archive/x1912985327/g000258000000000000d74fc0c606bc1574c7dc15dedcd5e3952fe4b2f8.jpg)

(via [http://www.eagletribune.com/latestnews/x1912985329/NASA-
Ames...](http://www.eagletribune.com/latestnews/x1912985329/NASA-Amesbury-
rock-came-from-Soviet-spacecraft))

------
lostlogin
That search box on the site looks strangely familiar...

